# Dbol Nandrotest Tri sus



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

hi guys im starting my first cycle after 6 years

I had Gyno for over 4 years and was hiding it from everyone.

last year i had it removed and been training hard and eating healthy. Im ready now to start my cycle. i know Gyno can come back even if its been removed.

wk 1-4 Dbol 60mg ed

wk 1-10 1ml Nandrotest mon and fri and 1ml Tri sus wed

didnt know weather to start HCG and Clomid till 2 weeks after my last jab. Or to take it along side my cycle?

any advice would be great thanks:tongue1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what is the weekly mg for that cycle mate? after 6yrs off it seems alot but not sure....

i would take the HCG alongside this cycle at 500iu's once a week from week one, this will help maintain your testicles (they will still atrophy but much less)


----------



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

hi m8 750mg . yeah looking at it maybe it does seem alot. might drop it down to half a ml of each making it 525mg:tongue1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats a better number mate then you have a place to go on your next cycle....my current cycle is 525mg per week.....


----------



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

had my first jab momday . went well . another one tomoz and one fri. been takin my bdol 3 in mornin 3 in evenin. along with milkthistle tabs.

training hard so hope to [put on some good size:tongue1:


----------

